# Best women bows



## gobblemg

Look at the Athens Accomplice, Good speed and easy on the shooter.


----------



## MarksExtra

I checked them out. Looks like a new company but still a very nice bow. Thanks!


----------



## LoneEagle0607

I'm shooting the Mathews Prestige which I've been happy with. Good for target and hunting.


----------



## McStamper

I love my Hoyt AlphaMax!


----------



## bowtech2006

my wife loves her bowtech Admiral, she had a bowtech General but when she shot the admiral she wanted it.


----------



## Jenn79

I love my bow...see below...Once I got it, I couldn't put it down it was just a dream to shoot (for me anyway) and I have no complaints. I shoot just about every day now when before (with the Parker), practice wasn't as much fun....


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Parker makes some good bows for woman.


----------



## smurphysgirl

*My PSE bows of choice...*

Xforce with the gx cams...Love it!

I've shot and really liked the Vandetta as well


----------



## MarksExtra

I've never even heard of some of these bows. Great thread so far. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## emesa

I love love my Passion!!!!!!! It is super in a blind, and great for walking around with cause it is super light.


----------



## Big matt

My wife shoots a d350 and loves it


----------



## DeeS

I absolutely love my Rytera Alien X. One sweet, fast, smooth and forgiving bow. :thumb:


----------



## absolutecool

Mathews Passion and Prestige are great hunting bows. New Breed Cyborg I think would be great. I like the new limbsaver bows, they are nice in the hand. My daughter has a Bowtech Admiral and loves it. The Bowtech equalizer is a great bow and speedy for short draws. Hoyt AM32 is a nice shooter as well. 

I personally have a Ross Carnivore 34 and a Mathews Prestige for hunting. The Prestige is shooting my hunting arrow at 264fps where the Ross is slinging it at 234 fps. Quite a bit of difference speed wise and the Prestige is much smoother on the draw.

Really is will be personal preference for her if you can find any bows she can shoot at a shop.

Good luck!!


----------



## irishgirl27NY

Depending on what her LD and DW is, I love my Bowtech Equilizer, plus I am really wanting one of the Elite GT500 With the cuda cams. I love Elites, have tried one, but i started with my equilizer b/c of the money factor!


----------



## kaceylynn

I love my hoyt kobalt!


----------



## MarksExtra

she went to draw some bows tonight. Got to draw a Bowtech Soldier and a Hoyt Trykon Sport. She like the Hoyt so far. Tomorrow night the Mathews dealer is open so we'll probably head over there to check out the Passion and Prestige.


----------



## Ldyhunter

I love my Iceman very very quite and when you shoot you feel nothing!


----------



## trimantrekokc

depending on her DL, my wife shoots the PSE bowmadness and there is also the NEw Breed Genetix (i think that is the one)...


----------



## DXTGIRL

I started out shooting a Parker Sidekick...which was a great little starter bow, then my husband bought me a Mathews DXT and I absolutely love it....but recently I did shoot a Maxxis 31 and really liked it too.


----------



## DLG1

I just got a PSE X Force Super short, 50lb draw... very quick bow, light, small so not bulky and very accurate. Of the bows I tried, none compared to this one for me.


----------



## Bow_Huntr

another common ladies bow
PSE Chaos
Bear Apprentice
flexible draw lengths and draw weights
light
small
easy to pull back
smooth
i know a few ladies that i shoot with and they have these bows...and are grouping 3 arrows even at 40 yrds


----------



## imadragonkeeper

I upgraded from a youth bow and bought a Mathews DXT - love it - fast, smooth, plenty of penetration for hunting. You might have her try that and the Hyperlight as well which is very similar to the DXT size wise.


----------



## MarksExtra

imadragonkeeper said:


> I upgraded from a youth bow and bought a Mathews DXT - love it - fast, smooth, plenty of penetration for hunting. You might have her try that and the Hyperlight as well which is very similar to the DXT size wise.


My thoughts exactly. I'd like her to try those as well. 

I don't see a reason she couldn't shoot a Hoyt Maxxis 31 either. Seems like a really nice bow too.


----------



## deerslayer451

My wife loves her Vicxen..I have shot it too..nice bow


----------



## Katera Chick

I've just upgraded my bow from a bowtech old glory to a Hoyt katera. Absolutely love it. I'm about to get a camo katera for hunting soon


----------



## nwjhl

*womens bow*

I've got a black cherry pinked out Mathews Drenalin LD. I shoot fingers so the longer ATA 37inch is great. Its very forgiving and light to handle. Love it.


----------



## Montana girl

I shoot a PSE Bowmadness. it is a smooth drawing bow!! I LOVE IT!! i also have an Axe 6 and like it as well, it is a bit faster then the bowmadness and not as smooth but a great hunting bow!!


----------



## lady531

I have the PSE Xforce Super Short NI (short draw) from 2009 and love it. The short axle to axle (about 27 ins.) really helps me in the stand. I'm getting about 255 fps.


----------



## mpflugradt

I have a Diamond Razor Edge and I love it.


----------



## billiejobennett

I have a hoyt vicxen and LOVE it, as far as I am concerned that's the only woman's bow made!!!!!


----------



## Hoytmagnatec95

What are women doing shooting bows anyway? They should be making my dinner and doing my laudry!


----------



## MarksExtra

hoytmagnatec95 said:


> what are women doing shooting bows anyway? They should be making my dinner and doing my laudry!


LOL.........He said it......not me....


----------



## emesa

Hoytmagnatec95 said:


> What are women doing shooting bows anyway? They should be making my dinner and doing my laudry!


um yeaaaaaaaaah, I'll get back to you on that one. Just as soon as I am done putting arrows in targets :tongue:


----------



## Diamondgirl27

gobblemg said:


> Look at the Athens Accomplice, Good speed and easy on the shooter.


I second this.. My hunting bow shoots sweet! I have the Athens Accomplice in black.. I love it.. :thumbs_up


----------



## gammaw

I love my DXT it is not as fast as some of womens bows but i only have a dl/24" with 47lbs. but speed is not everything if it fits ,feels good and is accurate for her that is what counts. I vote DXT.....


----------



## TheWife

watch it or one of us will make sure your served up.


----------



## ClearProp

She is working with the Diamond Razor Edge now.. I'm planning on upgrading her bow to a Drenalin or even a Drenalin LD...


----------



## bowkill82

pse chaos is a good ladies bow and good price has the b.e.s.t. grip. ladies have small hands and it works for them let her shoot one and you will be buying one the ready to hunt package is 360 bux and will shoot xs and bambi 30.5 ata adjustable draw length and draws smooth give it a try but get her wat she likes


----------



## mathewsgirl03

I think every bow fits everyone differently. I started of with a Parker...moved to a DXT,and now I am shooting my Prestige. I have to say I've tried a lot of different bows and my Prestige is perfect for competition and for hunting.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

I've got an Elite GT500 with the cuda cams - this will be my 1st year hunting with it.


----------



## [email protected]

I would recomend any these to my friends to shoot. They are good quality bows, completely adjustable and awesome to shoot.

Rytera Alien X
Martin Crossfire
Martin Leopard
Martin Bengal
Martin Cheetah


----------



## darton3d

*Darton 3800 short draw*

We picked up my wife's new Darton 3800 short draw on Tuesday. She only shot it about two dozen times so far, but she was really impressed with it. It is a brand new model, her's was one of the first ones shipped. We need to get shorter draw modules for it to make it really fit her. It is very quite! She really likes the draw, let off and grip.


----------



## sweettater

I started with a Bear Truth2. I mainly used it to shoot indoor. Then I moved to shooting 3D with my husband and Son. So I now have a Mathews Prestige. The bear is a great shooting bow and I did real well with indoor but I needed more speed for those down range shot in 3D. So that is why we invested in the Mathews Prestige. All three of us shoot the Prestige and are very happy with our bows.


----------



## javajunkie808

wow...i must be a child shooter....i'm shooting with a mission menace :-( lolz...should've waited for the passion...dang...


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER

MNArrowFlinger said:


> I've got an Elite GT500 with the cuda cams - this will be my 1st year hunting with it.



I bought my other half a GT500 this year. She went from a Passion that she wasn't overly fond of other than the way it looked, to a Monster 6 which she liked better. She likes the GT a ton better than either Mathews. Her shooting improved almost like flipping a switch w/ the GT. She shoots better than most men I know now out to 40 yds.


----------



## hoku

I love my Passion!!


----------



## Jbird

My wife has had lots of high end bows and is very happy with her Hoyt Avenger Plus. Her favorite
low priced bow was the Martin Phantom. Of the current production bows I would pick the Vicxen.
Lots of the better Hoyt female staff shooters have had sucess with the Pro Elites and Ultra Elites and these can be found in great shape at good prices in the classifieds.


----------



## lastcall21

DeeS said:


> I absolutely love my Rytera Alien X. One sweet, fast, smooth and forgiving bow. :thumb:


I'm shooting a Rytera Alien Nemesis, and lovin' it.


----------



## horsebow

I am debating between the Mission Maniac and the Alpine Eclipse G2. I had my heart set on an Alipine until I shot the Mission. The Mission Maniac will give me the poundage range I'm looking for ([email protected]" with 60#limbs) in one bow, where the Alpine I would have to buy 2, one for low poundage for 3D and small game and one for higher poundage for elk and bear. Plus the Mission is $100 cheaper and profits go to charity.


----------



## horsebow

I decided to go with the Alpine Eclipse G2 after all. I have heard nothing but praise for Alpine bows and their customer service.


----------



## MarksExtra

This is such a great thread. Please keep up the great posts.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

get a d350 great shooting bow


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick

I'm shooting a Bowtech Soldier and I LOVE IT!!!! It is such a smooth and quiet bow! Even the guys like it! Every girl in my family owns this bow. We're hooked!


----------



## Blondie0236

I LOVE my Hoyt Vicxen. I've been using it all year to shoot 3d tournaments and can't wait to try it out in the deer woods. Right now I'm shooting 281 fps.


----------



## VirtualSprite

I'll add a vote for the Vicxen. Really smooth cams and just enough pink to make my son not want to shoot it. :smile: My husband ran it through our chronograph and hit 280 fps, too. He was impressed.


----------



## Reelrydor

I'm happy with the speed, feel, and accuracy of my super short. The chaos is light, easy to draw, and sweet for the price. I havent been able to shoot my sr-71 yet, it had one issue at the dealer, then one issue with ups and me, but should be here soon. I did see a guy who had a sweet looking pink bowmadness in the classifieds, if anyone needs a shooter. That is also a nice bow. If I saw that before I bought my chaos, things might have been different.


----------



## shane&karie

Don't know if you have already gt something for your wife but I got a Vicxen this year and I LOVE it!!!! Strong enough for a man made for a woman!!!!


----------



## Kimpossible

Gotta say....I love my Passion. I upgraded from a Menace when I realized this is what I want to do forever!


----------



## emt29817

I have a pse vendetta xs and love it. my husband even wants one. but i think he has decided to get a axe 6 instead so he ain't copying me!!!!


----------



## DMAX1518

My wife tried a lot of bows and liked the Trykon until she shot the Passion. It just seemed to fit her better than the others she tried. I was going to let her shoot the DXT but they didnt have it in her draw length. She loves her Passion and has been shooting a lot to get ready for her first bow season this year.


----------



## PArcheryhunter

Matthew Passion bow


----------



## hayde1313

I love my Passion! Although this year I'm looking to try out the Vicxen and the Alien. I've heard good things about those as well.


----------



## shot therapy

Check out the Maitland Retribution.


----------



## Recurve Artemis

I love my PSE Chaos. Smooth comfortable bow. Very reasonably priced so if you want, you can upgrade stuff like string, sight, etc...


----------



## KSGirl

Absolutely LOVE my Passion!! It's pretty obvious from the variety of posts that it's a VERY individual thing, what feels right to one person may not to another. My daughter shoots the Hoyt Vixcen and it is a VERY sweet shooting bow as well!


----------



## shot therapy

shot therapy said:


> Check out the Maitland Retribution.


 Also I just got a Carbon Matrix w/ z3 cams. I was in love with my passion but now it's my back up.


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick

Bowtech Soldier...


----------



## hunt4food25

Sold! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reelrydor

Mine!


----------



## M.Fawn

Just got my new Hoyt Vicxen today!!!! I'll let you know how everything works out. It definately feels good in the hand!!!


----------



## coopers354

I have a Bowtech Admiral and LOVE it!! It has good speed for short draw, very very quiet and EXTREMELY smooth!


----------



## Questie

Mathews Passion.
/thread


----------



## Spoonbill

I haven't seen anybody mention the heartbreaker. I shoot a bowtech tribute that I've been very satisfied with over the years so was considering buying the heartbreaker for my wife. Anybody got any input on it?


----------



## ttate

I am so proud of my fiance's 13 year old daughter. We bought her a used Parker Sidekick it had the 40 to 50 lb limbs on it. We was concerned 1 she would not get into the sport and 2 if she did we would probably have to take it in and get the 30 lb limbs put on it as we didn't know if she could pull 40lbs. She's a bean pole, but she does play all sports. Well much to our surprise she is pulling 40lbs with ease. She tires but she shot it like 40 times yesterday after we took it in and had the draw length and such set for her. She is so stoked and even claims she is going to hunt woohooo. Now we will have to start shopping throughout the year for hunting supplies as all three of us will be out looking for that trophy buck this year. Man this is such a great veristale all around fun sport. I love it for the fact it is something everyone in the family can enjoy no matter what gender you are.


----------



## rivergirl1

Those are nice bows! I'd love to hear how you like it.


----------



## kimmiedawn

I have had alot of bows over the years. I had a Parker sidekick for a while and liked it. But 14 months ago I took the chance and got a 2010 Hoyt Turbohawk. I say took the chance cuz I order blind when I get a bow. The shops usualy dont have a bow in light DW long DL. Anyway I am SOOOO glad I took that chance.. I love my Turbohawk


----------



## ND_Vicxen

LOVE my Vicxen!


----------



## deadcenterslady

Love my Vicxen too!


----------



## Suzan

*MarksExtra.....*

I'm sure you've already purchased the bow for your gal......Was wondering which bow she picked?
I just got my first compound bow, a Hoyt Vicxen, fully loaded, I LUV it!
Cheers,
Suzan


----------



## jojo66

my gf shoots a vendetta xs and loves it


----------



## belden148

bump for some more input


----------



## SURVIVORTYPE

Any new ideas on new bows coming out? Thinking about the Jewel from Mathews for the old lady.


----------



## doegirl

I have a Hoyt Vector Turbo. Swapped out the rubberized grip for sideplates. Shoots like a dream. Elite and Strother bows are worthy of consideration as well.


----------



## turkeygirl

I shoot an Elite Hunter...it was a toss up between that and the Mathews Passion and I went with the elite because of the draw and solid backwall


----------



## babyhoose

The Bowtech Heartbreaker is a great bow for women and/or short draw archers. I shoot mine at 26.5 inches, at 47 lbs. and get 291 fps.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Depends on draw. I can't shoot most "womens" bows, they are too short for me. I say for a high end bow, the Specialist and the Insanity. Especially the CPXL.


----------



## weekender21

Just ordered a Mathews Jewel for my wife, that thing is a sweet shooting high performance bow. Finally an awesome high end bow for the ladies!


----------



## babyhoose

Yes. I bought a Heartbreaker last year. An excellent choice for a short draw archer. I have a 26.5" draw at 47 lbs and am shooting 291 fps. It's a great shooting bow!


----------



## MN Huntress

I shoot the trykon sport and LOVE it but will be upgrading to the carbon element as soon as my spongebob arms can draw 40lbs.... Hopefully soon


----------



## ashmass

ClearProp said:


> She is working with the Diamond Razor Edge now.. I'm planning on upgrading her bow to a Drenalin or even a Drenalin LD...


I have a drenalin to sell or trade for my niece, she's too small for it. 26 inch, 50 lb limbs as well as 60 lb limbs. pm me if you're interested.


----------



## MN Huntress

I started with the trykon sport and now shoot the Carbon Element. LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!


----------



## FredandKaren

Love my Bowteach Heartbreaker!


----------



## SweetSissy

i think that is what my boyfriend bought for me Mathews menace...I haven't had a bow in my hand for many years...I'm excited to get it ready for target practice

Sent from my VS950 4G using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete53

have dave barnsdale build you a bow,he builds great accurate bows,his bow limbs are the best made limbs in the usa.barnsdale archery good luck on your choice,Pete53


----------



## 3girls&ajewel

I upgraded from a Mission Eliminator II to a Mathews Jewel..... <3 it!! I don't believe that Mathews is making the Passion any longer.


----------



## WILD BERRY

My wife has psoriatic Arthritis and she needs one that starts out at a lower pound rating and can go up as she conditions herself to it. She's also 5'3" and needs a shorter draw length. I'm not afraid to spend big money on a bow cause she has already had a browning micro adrenaline and loved it. Any suggestions?


----------



## BowslinginGal

WILD BERRY said:


> My wife has psoriatic Arthritis and she needs one that starts out at a lower pound rating and can go up as she conditions herself to it. She's also 5'3" and needs a shorter draw length. I'm not afraid to spend big money on a bow cause she has already had a browning micro adrenaline and loved it. Any suggestions?


newest bow I would offer is a Bowtech Fuel, easy smooth draw and it doesn't hitch when you start drawing it like quite a few of the other bows I was looking at. and it is very! adjustable 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2319114


----------



## z28melissa

I've got a Hoyt Vicxen as well as a Hoyt Carbon Element, love them both! I've shot various brands but always come back to Hoyt. But there are a LOT of good choices on the market now for women!


----------

